# Spinner Blade Storage



## Bigshellcracker (Apr 14, 2008)

I currently have all my blades stored in a typical plastic case, "organized" by color. The problem is my blade collection has outgrown the case, so if I want a particular purple blade (for example) I have to dig through many many other purple blades to find the particular one I am looking for. I searched this thread for solutions but have not found any. I would like to avoid just getting several lower profile cases because that would just take up too much room in the boat. A binder might be the best solution, but I have not found any that look like they would work well. If I have 3-5 blades in each color, and have 100-300 colors (I'm not sure how many I really have since counting them does not sound like much fun, but it's an a$$load), might the binder be too big after it's full? Not to mention I will likely continue buying new blades as I come accross new colors I like. In short, I want to be able to see all the blade colors I have indiviually so I don't have to pick through several in one compartment to find the one I want...but I don't want a solution that takes up too much room in the boat. Anyone have the solution? Thanks.


----------



## wallydog (Jun 10, 2005)

Picked up some of the Big Papa spinner blade organizer's and like them alot.

http://bigpapasportfishing.com/holders.htm#BladeOrg


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Not sure if it would work for you but......Next time you are in CVS, Drugmart or a store with a pharmacy go check out their weekly pill boxes and see if they have a size that will hold 7 diiferent color of your blades and also that will fit into your 3600 or 3700 size boxes. I would think you could get 12 into a 3600 but it all depends on the sizes available. You can also google pill boxes or look on e-bay and find all kinds of sizes colors etc. Just a thought.


----------



## Bigshellcracker (Apr 14, 2008)

i checked out the big papa stuff and it seems nice, but is $25 apiece justified over the 5-10 bucks i would spend on thin plastic cases? i spent a lot on the blades and dont have a problem spending a bunch to store them as long as the differnce in cost reflects the differece in quality. I would have to buy 6 of them. if the big papa stuff gets some more rave reviews i would probably buy them...


----------



## Big Chief (Dec 16, 2005)

Get a binder for sports cards. Mine hold 12 per page and I have 20 pages in the 1 inch binder right now. IVery little room and easy access.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kirkad (Aug 19, 2006)

What about baseball card sleeves and put them in a binder.


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's a link great idea.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=150819&highlight=harle96


----------

